

The truth about Asian Americans' success (it's not what you think) - kelukelugames
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/03/opinions/lee-immigration-ethnic-capital/index.html?sr=cnnifb

======
kelukelugames
Talks about class privilege for Asians.

